# 2016 Avbs Fall Swap (powder Springs, Ga)



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Aug 13, 2016)

Treasure hunt antique mall
3217 New Macland Road 
Powder springs, GA 30127

Plenty of food in the shopping center. (Pizza hunt, Mexican, country cooking)

10 am- 4- pm

Vendor set up 9 am.

Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Aug 13, 2016)

Last year 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodeo1988 (Aug 13, 2016)

I was there last year I will be there again, great show!!!!!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Aug 13, 2016)

rodeo1988 said:


> I was there last year I will be there again, great show!!!!!




Awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 14, 2016)

See you in November! V/r Shawn


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Sep 3, 2016)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 18, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> See you in November! V/r Shawn



Is this the meet that does Bike Drag Races??


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 18, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Is this the meet that does Bike Drag Races??




Nope, that's the Get-a-Grip Show in Cleveland, TN in March. V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 18, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Nope, that's the Get-a-Grip Show in Cleveland, TN in March. V/r Shawn



Well then I think Tyler could include some Drag Racing too!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Sep 18, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Well then I think Tyler could include some Drag Racing too!




This is more of a focus on the swap meet but you guys are welcome to ride, and drag race all you want! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phattiremike (Sep 23, 2016)

I'm in!   It will be my 1st time.  Any additional details for vendor set up or costs?



Thanks - Mike


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Sep 27, 2016)

Phattiremike said:


> I'm in!   It will be my 1st time.  Any additional details for vendor set up or costs?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - Mike




Just a $10 set up fee. The spots are first come first serve! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 27, 2016)

I'm seriously considering thinning the herd to make room for recent acquisitions. I'll have a few parts as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Oct 2, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm seriously considering thinning the herd to make room for recent acquisitions. I'll have a few parts as well. V/r Shawn




I'd love to bring it out! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Oct 13, 2016)

Now is a good time to start posting what you're bringing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 13, 2016)

A Raleigh Sports--for cheap, '38 girls RMS, '41 Monark Five Bar, '41 Colson Double Eagle Deluxe (Clipper). Maybes are my '41 Twin 20 and '50 Columbia Five Star Superb Super Equipped, and???? I'll throw up pics later. I'll also have a smattering of parts. V/r Shawn

Pics as promised...


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Oct 13, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> A Raleigh Sports--for cheap, '38 girls RMS, '41 Monark Five Bar, '41 Colson Double Eagle Deluxe (Clipper). Maybes are my '41 Twin 20 and '50 Columbia Five Star Superb Super Equipped, and???? I'll throw up pics later. I'll also have a smattering of parts. V/r Shawn




Sounds spectacular. Scott said he is flying in from Texas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 13, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> A Raleigh Sports--for cheap, '38 girls RMS, '41 Monark Five Bar, '41 Colson Double Eagle Deluxe (Clipper). Maybes are my '41 Twin 20 and '50 Columbia Five Star Superb Super Equipped, and???? I'll throw up pics later. I'll also have a smattering of parts. V/r Shawn



 sounds good shawn send some pictures !!!!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 13, 2016)

Uploaded pics to original post. Like I said last two are maybes and as of right now I'm not shipping anything. What don't sell I may consider shipping but just a really busy time of the year for me and time is at a premium. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 15, 2016)

I will be bringing these Schwinn lightweight parts to be sold as one lot-cheap! A few misc pieces but mostly all Schwinn. See ya there. V/r Shawn


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks great Shawn, less than a month away! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 2, 2016)

bump


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 11, 2016)

1 week!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phantom (Nov 11, 2016)

I will be there with a Cruiser or two - speedometers - delta lights - tires - racks - misc parts.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 11, 2016)

phantom said:


> I will be there with a Cruiser or two - speedometers - delta lights - tires - racks - misc parts.




Awesome, lets see some preview pics


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat Tire (Nov 14, 2016)

I'll be there!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 15, 2016)

Flat Tire said:


> I'll be there!





What great news!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 15, 2016)

A couple of more I may bring. V/r Shawn


----------



## Toysoldier (Nov 15, 2016)

Get A Grip Bicycle Show is planning on being there and bringing our 2017 Give Away Bike for everyone to check out.  We will have some great looking Bicycle T's for sale and some parts.  Look forward to seeing everyone there.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 15, 2016)

I'm just hoping the weather forecast improves before Saturday! V/r Shawn


----------



## Flat Tire (Nov 15, 2016)

Me too.....I was coming south to get warmed up after these 25 degree mornings!! Guess I'll pack my insulated coveralls!


----------



## phantom (Nov 17, 2016)

Almost 80 today and Friday.....Early Saturday am in the low 40's  and slim chance of a shower....Once my cruiser sells, if it does, I'll be packing up and leaving.


----------



## Flat Tire (Nov 17, 2016)

I'm ready, its 70 in Ohio today, but calling for snow Saturday and Sunday, thats nuts! Glad to be outta here.....taking the Raleigh for a rider, but its also for sale. Should be a beautiful drive going south, I'll take some pics.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 17, 2016)

Yep looks like the weather situation has improved. I'm in Cocoa Beach, Fl today--great weather but will be flying out early so I can get packed and head up early Saturday. See you all there. V/r Shawn


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 17, 2016)

I will have about 15 bikes there available for $20 each. Just clearing out the boneyard. I will also have my AVBS shirts available for $20 each. Once you see them and feel them, you'll see that you need one!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 18, 2016)

I'm loaded here are some of the goodies I'm bringing. I'll bring a couple of pieces of eye candy as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## Flat Tire (Nov 18, 2016)

Nice stuff Shawn, I've got a few tubes of prewar parts, accessories, & other odds & ends. Sitting in a Hotel room now about 20 miles from the swap. See y'all tomorrow!!!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 18, 2016)

Flat Tire said:


> Nice stuff Shawn, I've got a few tubes of prewar parts, accessories, & other odds & ends. Sitting in a Hotel room now about 20 miles from the swap. See y'all tomorrow!!!




If you're bored come by the garage!

770 548 0495

Just call ahead


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 18, 2016)

Flat Tire said:


> Nice stuff Shawn, I've got a few tubes of prewar parts, accessories, & other odds & ends. Sitting in a Hotel room now about 20 miles from the swap. See y'all tomorrow!!!





What don't sell here will be available for delivery to MLC in April. V/r Shawn


----------



## phantom (Nov 19, 2016)

What a bust !


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 19, 2016)

phantom said:


> What a bust !




I sold every bike I brought and so did several other dealers. Sorry you had a bad time. You can just skip next year! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phantom (Nov 19, 2016)

Right... I didn't say I had a bad time, actually was pretty interesting, just said it was a bust for me and several other folks with a lot of bikes that packed up way earlier than I did. As far as next year I haven't made that determination yet but I'll be sure to check with you first.


----------



## Flat Tire (Nov 19, 2016)

I did pretty good, little over $600 in sales.....good time to,  BSing with great friends!  Was glad to see the weather better than predicted with nice sunshine too, no coveralls! And of course being in the south I left and hit a great BBQ place, not much better than ribs & Cole slaw.....just got to Joel's in Birmingham, ready to spend some money on more parts........as soon as he gets home, I had to break in! Ha!!!


----------



## Phattiremike (Nov 19, 2016)

My first time and I had a blast!  Thanks Tyler for the invite.  I enjoyed meeting other bicycle collectors and CABE members.  A highlight for me today was meeting an 11-12 year old bike collector who I sold accessories to for his Roadmaster!
Sold a few, traded for an awesome 1941 Elgin and did very well with regards to sales!

Thanks - Mike


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 19, 2016)

I didn't sell any of my bikes and sold very little else but had a great time. This is a hobby to me and getting to hang with old friends and meet new ones-Mike is what is all about to me. Thanks to Tyler for putting this on and I will always try to support events in the Southeast--Get-a-Grip is next and they were there promoting already. BTW Don (Flat Tire) was there--he says he's never in any of the pics so here ya go! V/r Shawn



 

(L-R Kevin, Scott, and Don)


----------



## Flat Tire (Nov 19, 2016)

Hey Shawn. I was joking! I'm living off the grid and trying to hide! Just kidding man.....glad to see someone with a little class in a pic! Ha! Your right tho, folks need to support these swaps or they stop happening like some have over the years, granted I'm lucky I have the time to hit quite a few. But folks who are close should take the time to go, it's how I learned about bikes and where I've made connections, find the good stuff and just overall good times. And its not that hard to sell at least enough to pay for gas. And if yer a tighwad like me you can get free food at Cracker Barrel, they're usually so busy you can eat, hang around the gift shop, then
Leave without paying!!! Ha, just kidding folks!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 19, 2016)

Flat Tire said:


> Hey Shawn. I was joking! I'm living off the grid and trying to hide! Just kidding man.....glad to see someone with a little class in a pic! Ha! Your right tho, folks need to support these swaps or they stop happening like some have over the years, granted I'm lucky I have the time to hit quite a few. But folks who are close should take the time to go, it's how I learned about bikes and where I've made connections, find the good stuff and just overall good times. And its not that hard to sell at least enough to pay for gas. And if yer a tighwad like me you can get free food at Cracker Barrel, they're usually so busy you can eat, hang around the gift shop, then
> Leave without paying!!! Ha, just kidding folks!




You crack me up! It was good seeing you again Don! You got a free room at the house anytime you want to stay in the sunny south. I did move the original paint Bluebird out of the spare bed room--replaced it with the 1898 Schwinn "The World"! V/r Shawn


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 19, 2016)

Thanks to all who came out! I appreciate all the support you friends have shown over the years! Don, Scott, Kevin and all you other long distance attenders. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sm2501 (Nov 20, 2016)

This meet has great potential to be "the" meet of the southeast. Kevin and and I both had some great scores, ( from 2 different late arrivals). Tyler and his family did an amazing job organizing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Nov 20, 2016)

sm2501 said:


> This meet has great potential to be "the" meet of the southeast. Kevin and and I both had some great scores, ( from 2 different late arrivals). Tyler and his family did an amazing job organizing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That is high praise. Makes me start to think about going next year.


----------



## Smoopy's (Nov 20, 2016)

sm2501 said:


> This meet has great potential to be "the" meet of the southeast.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




You must have never been to Get-a-Grip in March..


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 20, 2016)

Smoopy's said:


> You must have never been to Get-a-Grip in March..




I go every year. I believe there is more than enough room for both shows. Get-a-Grip in the spring and AVBS in the fall. Both are only a few hours one-way drive for me and only one day shows which makes it easy timewise and economically for me. V/r Shawn


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 20, 2016)

Smoopy's said:


> You must have never been to Get-a-Grip in March..




Yeah David is a great guy and works really hard at his show in March. Each year he travels to them all handing out flyers. That's definitely one not to miss.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 20, 2016)

catfish said:


> That is high praise. Makes me start to think about going next year.
> 
> View attachment 385579




yeah, no doubt Catfish. Time to make the drive..or fly like Scott. Next year i'll have food trucks come out.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 20, 2016)

American Vintage Bicycle Supply said:


> yeah, no doubt Catfish. Time to make the drive..or fly like Scott. Next year i'll have food trucks come out.



Did you say food? I'll definitely have to make the pilgrimage from Louisiana next year.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 20, 2016)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Did you say food? I'll definitely have to make the pilgrimage from Louisiana next year.




Not just food. Food trucks. Come on over


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 20, 2016)

American Vintage Bicycle Supply said:


> Not just food. Food trucks. Come on over



I'll have to have a food fund and a bike fund.


----------



## onecatahula (Nov 25, 2016)

Hey Tyler, 
We're trying to move to Georgia in 2017. Thinkin your 7th annual AVBS swap will be one of the highlights of next year !! (besides being Shawn's new neighbor).  Gonna drag a big van full of Vintage NorCal nuggets to GA. Can't wait to do some swapping an BSing with my new bike buddies !  Thanks for keeping it alive brother . . .
Pete


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 25, 2016)

Hey Pete good news! So did you decide on exactly where? You'll definitely have to visit when you get settled. V/r Shawn


----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 25, 2016)

onecatahula said:


> Hey Tyler,
> We're trying to move to Georgia in 2017. Thinkin your 7th annual AVBS swap will be one of the highlights of next year !! (besides being Shawn's new neighbor).  Gonna drag a big van full of Vintage NorCal nuggets to GA. Can't wait to do some swapping an BSing with my new bike buddies !  Thanks for keeping it alive brother . . .
> Pete



Keep in touch Pete! Looking forward to seeing you and getting you on some Hurricane Coaster rides!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 26, 2016)

onecatahula said:


> Hey Tyler,
> We're trying to move to Georgia in 2017. Thinkin your 7th annual AVBS swap will be one of the highlights of next year !! (besides being Shawn's new neighbor).  Gonna drag a big van full of Vintage NorCal nuggets to GA. Can't wait to do some swapping an BSing with my new bike buddies !  Thanks for keeping it alive brother . . .
> Pete




Awesome! You'll love GA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onecatahula (Nov 30, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Hey Pete good news! So did you decide on exactly where? You'll definitely have to visit when you get settled. V/r Shawn




Thanks Shawn and Frank and Tyler !
We're hoping to move somewhere between Athens and Augusta. We kind of like Lexington; lots of cool old 100 year old homes with barns !!!! (so I can turn into a grizzeled old bike hoarder).  I love the Georgia countryside.  Warm and sunny, spacious with friendly people.  What's not to love ?  Really happy to have some bike buds down there, and Tyler's swap, that's just icing on the cake.  Seriously, I can't wait.  See ya'll soon, Pete


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 30, 2016)

Its a little bit of a drive but you'll have to do a Hurricane Coaster ride in Charlotte as well. Looking forward to having another bike bud in this neck of the woods. V/r Shawn


----------

